# Doc's 2nd Annual HERF



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is a copy of the email from Doc Stogie Fresh:
Gentlemen,

With Doc's 2nd Annual Central Coast Herf less than a week away, I thought I would send an update:

We will have a good size group. I'm expecting about 10-12 people. 
Here's a few things to remember:

Tentative herf Goodies:

SATURDAY FOOD:

Appetizers:
1. Lobster spring rolls
2. Fresh Mozarella Caprese
3. Chips and dips

Salad:
Caesar salad

Main course:
Herb-brined rack of pork
Wild mushroom potato gratin
Vegetable

LIBATION
Alcohol:
Pacifico Beer
Le Merle Ale
Assorted Wines
Assorted Spirits

Non-alcohol:
Bottled water
Sprite
Diet Pepsi
Coke
Diet 7-up

CIGARS:
Sponsors:
La Aurora
Cusano
Cuvée
Assorted Cigars both ISOM and NISOM

SUNDAY:
Cigars, coffee

BREAKFAST
Mexican sweet breads (Sergio, Jebus?)
Chorizo and Eggs with Tortillas
Menudo (this is the breakfast of champions, believe me)

Take care amigos, I look forward to seeing you all soon. Drive safely.

Doc

The Doc was a man of his word!

Here is how it played out for me. I went to work on Fri night at 11:00 PM. I got off work on Sat at 8:00 AM. I went home and took a quick nap, 2 hours and it was off to Doc's. It was a 3.5 hour trip for me. I got there around 4:00 PM. Doc's daughter, Gabriella, greeted me at the door. She was quite the hostess all evening. I had a chance to meet Doc's wife, Pam. She was also quite the hostess. I stood at the dinner table with amazement.







There were cigars plenty.
















I meet Doc on the back patio. He greeted me with a warm handshake and the "nickel tour". I figured I was a winner by being invited to Doc's for a HERF but there was a raffle and I won. Doc gave ma a cool bitchen polo shirt, emergency patch kit, Doc's Inventory software, and 5 cigars (1 private label, 3 blends from JoseBlanco, Camacho 10yr, and a new barrel aged) I also was gifted a Davidoff from 2000 and a Illosione lancero. I was quickly interduced to the fellow HERF'rs. Most of the guys were from StogieChat.com. Jebus and Sergio AKA Purros and Churos were doing some webcam for there youtube post. Maytag man from CigarLive was there, what a great BOTL. After spending a few minutes with the boys, I felt like made a few new friends.

Any ways, John the Iron Chef was on top of his game. The food was just as promised and even more delicious then I could imagined. I smoked a Tat brown label to start me off, YUMMY. I then enjoyed a Trinidad Ingenios, my new favorite cigar. Out came the spring roll with fresh tuna and crab. Doc brings out a bottle of Monte 12Yr rum. I paired my rum with a Monte #2 from 2004.







YEAH BABY!!!!! Next the salad. It was about midnight when we had the main coarse!!!! I can't put the experience into words. My final cigar for the night was a different Trini than before. 2:00 am and time to turn in for awhile

9:30 am Coffee, Pad 1926 and Mexican pastries. I guess I was feeling the effects of lack of sleep, beer, rum, scotch, and cigars because the menudo was great. OMG!!!! Next the Chorizo and Eggs with Tortillas. Sadly it was time to leave but I left with new frinds and more cigars


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That sounds like a great time. Awesome!

Geeze I will have to hit one of those up some year... or start my own.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I see you guy's had a great time at "Doc's"!! Super!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

that sounded and looked like an awsome time, I was drooling when I saw menudo for breakfast...oh grandma how I miss you so!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a fantastic time - wish I were there with you guys--Great MC & BOTL for taking time to make sure some other BOTL enjoy the crap out themselves--Fine job Doc! Crap-- may have to attend one of these--need to book a flight


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I have more photos but i had problems uploading them. I will post the pics later and create an album.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I cant see how it could of been any better!O yea if i was there,great picks..Great now i am hungry..and thirsty


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW-

Thats what I'm talkin about--In Spades


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Doc is the man!!! Great to see everyone getting together!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats one hell of a spread Doc put on. very nice herf.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Awesome. And I am digging that shirt!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

that looks and sounds like an awesome herf!!!! how do you get an invite to that?


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man sounds like a great time!!!sweet pictures!!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Skipper said:


> Awesome. And I am digging that shirt!


I had to roll a bum. But I did win the best dressed award!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. sweet event


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet pics!Looks like a great time!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy Cow!

That sounds like an absolutely wonderful time. Doc has got to be one of the most gracious herf host I've seen.

BTW - you now need to change your name to - "*Itsme-Lucky-G*".


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> That sounds like an absolutely wonderful time. Doc has got to be one of the most gracious herf host I've seen.
> 
> BTW - you now need to change your name to - "*Itsme-Lucky-G*".


Doc Stogie Fresh set the bar really freaking high......more pics to come


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that is a HERF!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looked like a sweet time!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=285783#post285783


----------

